# Indian Pass late April



## m127 (Nov 23, 2012)

We're going to Indian Pass for the 3rd week of April. Girlfriend and I are staying on the lagoon side and bringing our Cayo 173 and a couple of SUPs. Any thoughts or recommendations for fishing and exploring? We'll mostly be using spin tackle, may throw a few flies.

We've been to PSJ, Apalach and a few other places nearby for weekends but not for fishing trips. St Vincent Island looks interesting, same with Indian Lagoon.

I see the warning in this thread about the Indian Pass ramp and currents: Indian Pass area tips?
I'm assuming it's reasonable to launch there if I watch the tides. We can tie up at our rental, so may just leave the boat in the water some days.

Couple of other questions:
Is FMT going to help for this area? I'm used to running around MS and LA, with fewer oyster bars.
Any suggestions for guides? I might see if we can book someone early in our trip. Reds, pompano, trout, flounder are all of interest.

Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

m127 said:


> We're going to Indian Pass for the 3rd week of April. Girlfriend and I are staying on the lagoon side and bringing our Cayo 173 and a couple of SUPs. Any thoughts or recommendations for fishing and exploring? We'll mostly be using spin tackle, may throw a few flies.
> 
> We've been to PSJ, Apalach and a few other places nearby for weekends but not for fishing trips. St Vincent Island looks interesting, same with Indian Lagoon.
> 
> ...


Guide suggestion: Lee Thompson @ 706-580-2021
Wife & I have spent a lot of time on Indian Pass in years past. Great place! Rented several different houses along the Pass! Folks @ Campground very friendly. You should enjoy.


----------



## m127 (Nov 23, 2012)

Buffalo Bob said:


> Guide suggestion: Lee Thompson @ 706-580-2021
> Wife & I have spent a lot of time on Indian Pass in years past. Great place! Rented several different houses along the Pass! Folks @ Campground very friendly. You should enjoy.


Thanks Bob, appreciate the info. I'll check in w/ Lee


----------

